# Model 3 looking to be bestseller in Québec for 2019



## Mesprit87 (Oct 29, 2017)

I've been following the evolution of the Model 3 on my market.
This site from the government tracks all EVs sold in Québec since the start of their program in 2012:
In french only, sorry but you'll get the idea with the graphs, https://vehiculeselectriques.gouv.q...s/infographie-programme-roulez-electrique.asp

Here's a snapshot for 2019 as of july 31st







You can see the link for the numbers
Cheers


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

I think that is pretty typical in any market the 3 has been released in. bigger question is how it sells vs a non-EV


----------

